# Picture of my little bottle-baby girl.........



## lil'turkeyma (Dec 21, 2011)

I wanted to share a picture of my little girl.I have to say thanks again for helping me know how to take the best care of her.The first pic was made about 10 minutes after I got her.Straight in the house to under the tree and snap a pic.Right on to her bedroom to get warm.This was before she got warm and well before her first bottle.She looks kinda tense/drawn-up to me.






Two days later and she looks more filled out and acts like her legs are springs.





 I am playing with her more.I just didn't want to stress her the first few days so I left her safe and warm and let her rest.She is so much fun.We can just sit around and laugh at her and it feels so good.Good laughter the whole family enjoys. Thanks for letting me share.

Still working on her name,first it was Mary,then we liked Dolly...and I've been calling her Squirt.I hope that one doesn't stick.Oh,wait,it could....I should just shut up now.


----------



## RPC (Dec 21, 2011)

I am glad she is doing well and it won't be long till she is jumping in the tree. Good luck and have fun with her.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## poorboys (Dec 22, 2011)

love the color,


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 22, 2011)

Congratulations on your new little girl.

Wishing you all the best with her.

K


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 22, 2011)

very very cute.


----------



## daisyjack (Dec 22, 2011)

Is it me or does she have the united states on her. She  is too cute


----------



## daisyjack (Dec 22, 2011)

You should call her Martha after Martha Washington


----------



## TTs Chicks (Dec 22, 2011)

She sure is pretty


----------



## doxiemoxie (Dec 22, 2011)

> Is it me or does she have the united states on her


It DOES look like the US, with Washington state a little flooded, perhaps...

She is precious!    Thank you so much for sharing!  Glad she's doing better.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Dec 22, 2011)

She is beautiful!!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Dec 23, 2011)

lil'turkeyma said:
			
		

> Still working on her name,first it was Mary,then we liked Dolly...and *I've been calling her Squirt. I hope that one doesn't stick.* Oh,wait,it could....I should just shut up now.


 Wanna guess how I ended up with a cat called Fuzz Bug? He was 'my itty bitty fuzz bug' till he topped 10 pounds at 6mo.  

Your girl is gorgeous! I want to snuggle her.


----------



## Missy (Dec 24, 2011)

She is adorable! I just love her markings! What a cutie!!


----------



## lil'turkeyma (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks,everyone,for your kind words.I am really enjoying this baby.I have had her 1 week today and is still doing great.I'm still calling her Squirt so far although she hasn't had those for several days. She has figured out how to jump on the furniture.The dog is confused as to why the goat can get on the couch but she can't. Silly dog,the goats a baby,duh.I'm hoping to get another baby soon.My neighbor said he would bring me another as soon as one was avalible..I'll try and get some new pics up soon.Thanks again and Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## balluba03 (Dec 24, 2011)

Too Cute!


----------



## terrilhb (Dec 24, 2011)

She is so beautiful.


----------



## Stuckinthecity (Dec 24, 2011)

What a beautiful little doe. I just noticed the "US" marking... very cool!


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 24, 2011)

daisyjack said:
			
		

> Is it me or does she have the united states on her. She  is too cute



OMG, even has the great lakes or at least the two big ones.


----------



## dkluzier (Dec 27, 2011)

A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!!!!


----------



## noriko (Dec 27, 2011)

So cute! I don't have any goats yet and can't wait to get them till next Summer


----------



## goatgirl (Dec 29, 2011)

She is SO cute ....Love her ears!


----------



## Annamarierw (Jan 3, 2012)

sooo cute and does look like the US!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 4, 2012)

she is a cutie


----------



## Charlottesweb (Jan 5, 2012)

So adorable


----------

